# The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Volkswagen AG has released photos of the new facelifted Golf/Jetta Wagon. The main change is the front end which has now been brought in alignment with the Golf VI front end. There are also some updated pieces on the interior as well. This new facelifted version of the North American Jetta SportWagen will be available in dealers as a 2010 model "around" September of this year. The Golf VI itself should hit dealers at the end of September/early October.
The Volkswagen AG press release follows below...
*The New Golf Estate - Initial Facts*
_New Golf Estate launches at prices starting at € 18,500, including climate control and daytime running lights*
Technology and features on par with sixth Golf generation
Front end of Golf Estate now follows new Volkswagen “Design DNA”_
Wolfsburg, 21 May 2009 - Volkswagen will begin accepting advance orders for the new Golf Estate this Friday. In the sixth generation of the world bestseller, after the 2-door and 4-door Golfs and the latest Golf Plus, this is the fourth body version to be launched. The estate is one of the most successful models on the market, particularly in the company car market. The extensive redesign of this Estate should ensure that the all-around talent further extends its position as a business estate car and as a first car for families as well. The base price of the new Golf Estate in Germany, including ESP, six airbags, daytime running lights, roof railing, power windows all around, upshift indicator, power and heated outside mirrors, 1/3 to 2/3 split folding rear bench seat and seatback, central locking with RF remote control, climate control and 1,495 litres of cargo capacity is € 18,500.
The front end of the Golf Estate was completely redesigned. Its visual appearance follows today’s Volkswagen "Design DNA". From now its appearance is defined by clear horizontal lines and bold headlight styling. The car’s engine lineup was adopted directly from the Golf 2-door and 4-door models. In the interior, the high-end instruments of the current Golf set the tone. In Europe, first units of the new Golf will be delivered in September.
*Features and engines*
At its market launch – in parallel to advance sales that are now starting – the successful Estate (more than 95,000 new vehicle registrations in 2008) will be offered in the three equipment versions Trendline, Comfortline and Highline. The latter replaces the previous Sportline version as the top equipment line. Engines available for selection when advance sales begin are a TSI (boosted gasoline direct-injection engine) with 90 kW / 122 PS and two very quiet common rail turbo-diesels (77 kW / 105 PS and 103 kW / 140 PS). Other engines will follow in stages: two Multipoint engines (59 kW / 80 PS and 75 kW / 102 PS) and another TSI gasoline engine (118 kW / 160 PS). All six engines fulfil the new Euro-5 emissions standard.
*Exterior details of the new Golf Estate*
In front, the new Golf Estate can be recognized by its new bumper, radiator grille and engine hood styling and its modified fenders and headlights, which were all adapted 1:1 from the estate’s 2-door and 4-door counterparts. In contrast to the previous model, the front-end design is no longer defined by a chrome radiator grille, rather by a black, horizontally layout of the grille and front bumper painted in car colour. In the lower area, the Estate has an additional large air inlet too. Starting with the mid-level equipment version (Comfortline), chrome inserts are integrated in the radiator grille and the lower air inlet. In the top Highline version, this also applies to the frames for the front fog lights with new static turning light function that are a standard feature here.
At the rear, the independent design of the previous model has been upgraded in the new generation by modified, more elegant taillights and bumpers fully painted in car colour in the lower area. From now on, TDI and TSI versions can also be recognized by their tailpipes, which are no longer covered by the bumper. In addition, Volkswagen developed a new wheel lineup for the new Golf Estate.
*Interior details of the new Golf Estate*
At the time of its presentation last fall, the sixth generation Golf received excellent marks, especially for its high-end quality. In the interior, it was especially in the styling of the gauges that the Golf crossed boundaries to the next higher class and still does. The same gauges and instruments, including a standard multifunctional display and upshift indicator, are now being used in the new Golf Estate too. Also adopted from the Golf was the new generation of three-spoke steering wheels, which celebrated their debut in the Passat CC in 2008.
In this context, controls for the new Golf climate control system were integrated in the Golf Estate as well. Volkswagen also adapted its line of different seat covers (Trendline: "Roxy"; Comfortline: "Scout"; Highline: Alcantara/fabric "Merlin") to the entire model series. The same applies to features ranging from the radio and navigation systems up to the interfaces for MP3 players and Bluetooth mobile telephones. Two driver assistance systems are also available as options for the first time in the Golf Estate: "ParkAssist" (automatic parking assistant) and "Rear Assist" (rearview camera). Another feature being offered is the panorama sunroof that is popular among many Golf Estate buyers.
*Euro-5 engines of the new Golf Estate in detail*
Volkswagen is launching the new Golf Estate on the market with four gasoline and two diesel engine options; they all meet the limits of the new Euro-5 standard. The entry level continues to be marked by an 80-PS gasoline engine, followed by a 102-PS version. The two most powerful gasoline engines (TSI with 122 PS and 160 PS) and the two turbo-diesels (TDI with 105 PS and 140 PS) may be ordered with an optional automatic DSG dual clutch transmission.
Entirely new to the Golf Estate’s engine lineup is the 105 PS common rail TDI. Like the larger 2.0-liter TDI, the 1.6-liter four cylinder is also characterized by noticeably comfortable noise levels, low emissions (119 g/km CO2) and an extremely low average fuel consumption (4.5 litres per hundred kilometres). Compared to the previous model of the same power, fuel consumption was reduced by 0.7 litre. 
The 2.0 TDI was adopted from the previous generation of the Golf Estate; it also has a highly advanced common rail direct injection system. The 140 PS strong and 210 km/h fast Golf Estate 2.0 TDI consumes 5.0 litre (132 g/km CO2), which is impressively low considering its power. The TDI engines may be ordered together with any of the three equipment versions.
As already noted, the gasoline engines of the Golf Estate have power levels of 80 PS (MPI), 102 PS (MPI), 122 PS (TSI) and 160 PS (TSI). The base engine with 80 PS is available with the Trendline equipment line; the 102-PS version may be ordered as a Golf Estate Trendline or Golf Estate Comfortline. The TSI engines can each be ordered together with the Comfortline or Highline equipment versions.
Just how efficiently the current gasoline engines from Volkswagen perform is well-illustrated by the TSI. Its 6.3 litre (122 PS) and 6.4 litre (160 PS) fuel consumption values place their average fuel consumption on par with the already economical base engine with 80 PS. When shifted by a DSG transmission, fuel consumption is even reduced to 6.0 litres per 100 kilometres (139 g/km CO2) on the 122-PS TSI and 6.1 litres (143 g/km CO2) on the 160-PS version. With this engine lineup, the new Golf Estate is one of the most economical and cleanest estate cars in Europe.
_* = Prices and features apply to models offered in Germany_


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (phaeton)*

I'm definitely loving the smoked headlights...and VW leather seats are


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (phaeton)*

Let me guess, not coming to the U.S.??


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (MeineFolks'wagen)*

what the heck does PS mean?? can someone please translate the hp's and mpg's??? thanks!


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (MeineFolks'wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeineFolks’wagen* »_Let me guess, not coming to the U.S.?? 

Since I believe all of these are produced in Mexico, we will probably at least see the body and interior changes. I'm hoping we don't drop the 2.0T, as I'm planning on upgrading to an SEL next year.
And By the way, PS is a german non-standard metric unit which is roughly equivalent to horsepower. I got the exact conversion from wikipedia:
Pferdestärke = horse strength
1 PS = 75 kilopond-meters per second
(75 kp·m/s)×(9.80665 N/kp) = 735.49875 N·m/s ≈ 735.5 N·m/s ≈ 735.5 W ≈ 0.7355 kW ≈ 0.98632 hp (SAE) 

Edit: I think I'm going to get a GOLF badge for the back, just to screw with the locals.










_Modified by NeoAtreides at 6:24 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (NeoAtreides)*

so is this the jetta wagon with a golf badge???


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 10:48 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_so is this the jetta wagon with a golf badge???

_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 10:48 AM 5-21-2009_

In short, yes. The "jetta wagon" and golf wagon/variant have been the same car for at least the last two (2.5 I guess) generations. This is the European model, so it will wear a golf badge.
To make the terminology clear:
"Variant" and "Estate" are other names for wagons, especially in Europe.
The Golf IV and Jetta IV were identical, except that the US market model had the jetta front end (rectangular headlights) and was called a Jetta. Overseas, the identical car was a golf wagon or variant.
The same is true of the MkV, and apparently the "MkVI". 
I get the impression that this is a facelifted MkV with the expensive rear end as opposed to a MkVI with the new simplified fully-independent rear


_Modified by NeoAtreides at 7:02 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_what the heck does PS mean?? can someone please translate the hp's and mpg's??? thanks!

Converting from l/km to miles/gallon:
((l/km divided by 3.78 l/gal) divided by 62 miles/km) = gal/mile
divide 1 by the gal/mile number to give miles/gal
TDI: 5 l/100 km is about 48 mpg
5.3 l/100 km is about 44 mpg
TSI w/ DSG:
6.1 l/100km is about 38 mpg
Not sure is this a combined efficiency rating or just highway, but a JSW TDI with 50 mpg out the door would be great. Those of us that drive a TDI everyday know that we can get at least 10% higher than the rating by changing our driving style.







I am sure that VWOA will only bring the 2.0 l TDI but that should still be capable of 55 - 60 mpg.
All we need now is the ordering guide.



_Modified by kjclow at 7:17 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (2deepn2dubs)*

i doubt it would happen, but 4motion *and * tdi please.
when will vw realize that there's a big market for awd cars in the states.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (NeoAtreides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeoAtreides* »_Since I believe all of these are produced in Mexico, we will probably at least see the body and interior changes. I'm hoping we don't drop the 2.0T, as I'm planning on upgrading to an SEL next year.

Good luck with upgrading to a discontinued model. The SEL was my top "just in case" car if something ever happened to my GTI to total it. I'd go looking for one right now. My backup plan shifted to a used A3.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_
Good luck with upgrading to a discontinued model. The SEL was my top "just in case" car if something ever happened to my GTI to total it. I'd go looking for one right now. My backup plan shifted to a used A3.

The article focused on the european market. Since none (except the 2.0 TDI) of these engines are certified for the US, I think we will see the 2.5L and 2.0T continue.
I hadn't heard that the SEL has been discontinued, just that the production for MY 2009 was finished. Are your sure?
Anyway, I'll pick up the TDI if the SEL is no longer offered. Just wish they would put the MFD in the wagon as well as the sedan.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_ This new facelifted version of the North American Jetta SportWagen will be available in dealers as a 2010 model "around" September of this year. The Golf VI itself should hit dealers at the end of September/early October.

Finally, something that is going to be coming to the States... 
...kind of makes more sense with the tails on the Mk5 Jetta wagon now.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (NeoAtreides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeoAtreides* »_
The article focused on the european market. Since none (except the 2.0 TDI) of these engines are certified for the US, I think we will see the 2.5L and 2.0T continue.
I hadn't heard that the SEL has been discontinued, just that the production for MY 2009 was finished. Are your sure?

Just checked with Turbo Paul.

_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Paul, via instant message* »_Yup, S, SE, TDI. That's all folks!

Thanks, Paul, for making me laugh!
There is a DIY from maloosheck about how to install a full-MFA cluster if that's your real desire; personally, I'd also like to have HID (you can also retrofit this yourself) and Climatronic (ditto; but it's a REAL hassle).
But yeah, I'd rather have it from the factory and warranted... at least, there's something you can do, though.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (Buran)*

Well, here are the 2010 Order Guides, released yesterday. 
These are just the first ones, and will likely still change some, and no, I did not blank out pricing, it is not yet released.

































I know the picture is of the 2009 face, but we are getting the facelift in this article, just labeled Jetta SportWagen, not Golf.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (Buran)*

Well that's a disappointment... Maybe we'll get some additional options on the TDI for the new models in a year or so...
The new wheels are pretty hot.
Did you notice: 
SE: "Highline instrument Cluster:
TDI trim=SE + Multi-function steering wheel. Maybe we'll get the MFD after all.




_Modified by NeoAtreides at 9:05 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (NeoAtreides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeoAtreides* »_Well that's a disappointment... Maybe we'll get some additional options on the TDI for the new models in a year or so...
The new wheels are pretty hot.
Did you notice: 
SE: "Highline instrument Cluster:
TDI trim=SE + Multi-function steering wheel. Maybe we'll get the MFD after all. 

That is what it says, which is very cool. They have been pushing for this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SxAxSx (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (phaeton)*

Thank the lord VW is moving away from the over chromed front end they put on all of their fifth generation cars!!!
After seeing how great the net 6 generation Golf looked I was hoping that would cross over to the Jetta as well, and it looks like it just might.


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (SxAxSx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SxAxSx* »_Thank the lord VW is moving away from the over chromed front end they put on all of their fifth generation cars!!!
After seeing how great the net 6 generation Golf looked I was hoping that would cross over to the Jetta as well, and it looks like it just might. 

I'm guessing a Jetta VI will take the theme from this estate then, in the sense that the Cabrio 3.5 had the MkIII chassis with a MkIV front end


----------



## jdmartin6s (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (Passat94VR6)*

Well, keep the price about the same and I'd buy one.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

This is a nice update of the Sportwagen styling. One thing I have been wondering, what is the status of the Passat wagons in the U.S.? I haven't heard anything recently about new models etc. Any chance of a TDI Passat sometime soon?


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (85GTI)*

I'm getting the distinct impression that the Passat is seriously out of favor, at least in the US. I mean, the only real options left are wagon v. sedan, and colors. There's no V6, no directional bi-xenons, no leather interior... but you can get the high-def body kit! Yeah! 
...and not even a whisper of the next model. I think the "Kentucky Jetta" is going to replace both the Jetta and Passat (as far as traditional sedans), with the CC and it's stupid roof at the top of the line. That may change later, but I think that's the next couple of years.


_Modified by NeoAtreides at 3:27 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## SJH (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Paul!
So it looks like no power adjustable seat(s), no Dynaudio, no Xenon's, MarkV door cards, limited wheel options vs 2009.








For the Golf TDI, can we get power adjustable seats and xenons?


----------



## ScottieDucati (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (phaeton)*

To, this is coming to the US, as in... for real. Like... we're not getting f*cked over by VWoA yet again? Seriously... this IS the new replacement we'll see in the US?
I'm literally about to plop down for a TDI sportwagon / sedan, if this is the 2010, I'll definitely be waiting. The picture in the dealer order guide is of the current gen Sportwagen though...?


_Modified by ScottieDucati at 8:47 AM 5-22-2009_


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (ScottieDucati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScottieDucati* »_To, this is coming to the US, as in... for real. Like... we're not getting f*cked over by VWoA yet again? Seriously... this IS the new replacement we'll see in the US?
I'm literally about to plop down for a TDI sportwagon / sedan, if this is the 2010, I'll definitely be waiting. The picture in the dealer order guide is of the current gen Sportwagen though...?

_Modified by ScottieDucati at 8:47 AM 5-22-2009_
Yeah I'm a little confused by that as well. You guys sure this restyled model is coming this fall? That would be uncharacteristically fast for VW.


----------



## SJH (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_Yeah I'm a little confused by that as well. You guys sure this restyled model is coming this fall? That would be uncharacteristically fast for VW.

Keep in mind that the 2010 JSW is really a facelifted MkV, not a MkVI like the new Golf/GTI. As of now, there is no info yet on the 2010 Jetta sedan- it could look like the JSW, or come out later based on the NCS - who knows








And yes, we (the US), will be getting the new JSW/Golf Wagen.


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so this is just a facelifted Jetta sportwagen?


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

... the post right above yours answers your question ...


----------



## BlueSlug (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (Buran)*

http://www.*****************/data/media/30/failboat_arrival.jpg 
i really REALLY love the mk6 golf, i think it's wonderful. the mk5 jetta was definitely not to my taste.

HOWEVER. that does not mean i will necessarily enjoy seeing a mk6 face on the mk5 jetta wagon, which i actually like.
this thing is very half-arsed. look at the profile shot, the front overhang is practically only half of the rear! it's so disproportionate!
weak, vw. weak.
apologies to all the fanboys for breaking your hearts, i love VW just as much as you, but i don't take everything they put out as the best thing in the world.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

So something is totally "fail" just because the overhangs are different? The GTI has a smaller overhang in the back compared to the front, too, and has for a while. Does that alone make it a "fail" and "weak"? Maybe it just doesn't need it. The trunk on a sedan has less vertical space, so it gets a little more horizontal space to give it usable volume. The wagon uses the same front as the sedan does and probably has more overhang to make it useful, which is what a wagon is designed to be. I've always been impressed with the extra cargo room in the wagon, and the overhang is part of that.
If that's the entire grounds for slamming the wagon, and accusing the rest of us of being fanboys/fangirls, THAT is "fail" and "weak".
Now... are we going to be able to order HIDs on this thing? I can forgive Climatic, but I want HIDs if I ever buy one. I'd install them myself if I have to but I'd rather get 'em factory and warranted and with autoleveling.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (BlueSlug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSlug* »_ HOWEVER. that does not mean i will necessarily enjoy seeing a mk6 face on the mk5 jetta wagon, which i actually like.
this thing is very half-arsed. look at the profile shot, the front overhang is practically only half of the rear! it's so disproportionate!
weak, vw. weak.
apologies to all the fanboys for breaking your hearts, i love VW just as much as you, but i don't take everything they put out as the best thing in the world.

Are you on drugs? The dimensions have not changed...
It's a facelift - get over it.


----------



## TimmboJ (May 14, 2007)

*2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen*

The facelifted Sportwagen appears to be very much like the sixth generation Golf/Jetta/GTI (inside and out) IMO. 
Since the article "First Drive: Golf VI GTI" described the VI as a "significant facelift" should we not assume that this 2010 Sportwagen would have the same "1,500 change points" that the other VI offerings will have?
Is the 2010 Sportwagen being called an MkV or an MkVI?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (TimmboJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimmboJ* »_The facelifted Sportwagen appears to be very much like the sixth generation Golf/Jetta/GTI (inside and out) IMO. 
Since the article "First Drive: Golf VI GTI" described the VI as a "significant facelift" should we not assume that this 2010 Sportwagen would have the same "1,500 change points" that the other VI offerings will have?
Is the 2010 Sportwagen being called an MkV or an MkVI?

It's a MkV. It's just a nose job and a dashboard/steering wheel. Nothing that I know of underneath.


----------



## AliensWanted (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (pheethus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pheethus* »_
when will vw realize that there's a big market for awd cars in the states.


I would think that they have done their due diligence and know what the market wants......how many other brands besides Subaru use AWD consistently and on a large scale basis in a small to midsezed car/wagon?
Um, that would be no one. It's not as big as you think.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (AliensWanted)*

seems to be a MKV.5
Reminds me of the Cabrios of the past. Facelifted but always the previous generation model.
I'd say this is a significant improvement in styling. Enough to wait for.
I really like the idea of a TDI wagon, 6-spd manual.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (pheethus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pheethus* »_i doubt it would happen, but 4motion *and * tdi please.
when will vw realize that there's a big market for awd cars in the states.

The A3 is the A5-platform vehicle that has quattro. However, as far as I'm aware right now the TDI version is FWD only. At least you can now get the 2.0T with quattro. There is, however, a cost and mileage penalty for that: 18/25 down from 22/28 (EPA estimates). Surprisingly, the FWD & quattro versions both have the same EPA rating (DSG versions; there is no manual quattro wagon).
That's better than the options we had before the A3 came out.


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (TURBO PAUL)*

Tiptronic?! As in, that Aisin piece of crap? Does that mean that the 2010 TDI will not be available with DSG?
Man, every time I get close to deciding to buy, they mess something up.
EDIT: OK, I read the text more carefully, I feel better now. Resuming VW Fanboi behavior...


_Modified by sbachmeier at 5:12 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (TURBO PAUL)*

I don't see 2.0T in the list of available engines!? Are we getting it?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (Tarik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik* »_I don't see 2.0T in the list of available engines!? Are we getting it?


No.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_It's a MkV. It's just a nose job and a dashboard/steering wheel. Nothing that I know of underneath. 

Sort of interesting that while they put the Mk6 dash into it, they retained Mk5 door panels.







Doesn't look bad though I guess, but just odd and inconsistent.
I guess the last one to wait for a refresh is the sedan. I'm picturing the Mk6 front on the Jetta sedan and in my head it looks quite nice. If they reworked the Golf and facelifted the Jetta wagon, I would imagine the Jetta sedan shouldn't be too far behind?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
Sort of interesting that while they put the Mk6 dash into it, they retained Mk5 door panels.







Doesn't look bad though I guess, but just odd and inconsistent.
I guess the last one to wait for a refresh is the sedan. I'm picturing the Mk6 front on the Jetta sedan and in my head it looks quite nice. If they reworked the Golf and facelifted the Jetta wagon, I would imagine the Jetta sedan shouldn't be too far behind?

We are actually getting the all new MkVI Jetta next year for the 2011 model year. It will not be a facelift, and is not a direct relative of the MkVI Golf. It will be the result of the NCS project, and designed with the NA market in mind. I am sure the new VW face will be present.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_We are actually getting the all new MkVI Jetta next year for the 2011 model year. It will not be a facelift, and is not a direct relative of the MkVI Golf. It will be the result of the NCS project, and designed with the NA market in mind. I am sure the new VW face will be present.









While refreshing my memory on the details of the NCS, I found this rather telling comment.
From http://www.caranddriver.com/re...spied

_Quote »_Why is VW walking away from global cars, especially at a time when other automakers are globalizing? The company feels that American and Asian customers don't appreciate the refinement of its current offerings. "U.S. customers look at car size and engine displacement. They won't pay a dollar extra for a Passat over the Camry just because of its finesse and attention to detail," a company executive told us in Wolfsburg.

I think that company executive actually did hit the nail on the head there. The minorities of dash-strokers and enthusiasts excepted, these aimed-at-the-masses sedans are indeed intended for the masses and the US masses pretty much do look at size and engine displacement. The masses in the US generally have not regarded interior quality as a showstopper (unless it's really REALLY bad). The masses also will complain about the price of fuel, but high-tech, high-po small engines rarely do well here. It's a shame though since the masses therefore ruin it for those of us that do appreciate those things.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
While refreshing my memory on the details of the NCS, I found this rather telling comment.
From http://www.caranddriver.com/re...spied
I think that company executive actually did hit the nail on the head there. The minorities of dash-strokers and enthusiasts excepted, these aimed-at-the-masses sedans are indeed intended for the masses and the US masses pretty much do look at size and engine displacement. The masses in the US generally have not regarded interior quality as a showstopper (unless it's really REALLY bad). The masses also will complain about the price of fuel, but high-tech, high-po small engines rarely do well here. It's a shame though since the masses therefore ruin it for those of us that do appreciate those things.

And as a guy who talks to customers every day about this, that comment is 100% correct. From what I understand though, there will still be a higher end Jetta available for us dubbers, just that there will be lower models eqipped for the masses, and the car will be sized-up-one for the US market compared to the current Euro sized Jetta......I think that we'll be OK, I can't wait to see what's around the next corner......


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_It's a MkV. It's just a nose job and a dashboard/steering wheel. Nothing that I know of underneath. 

While that is 100% true, VW still calls it a *MkVI*.








As to the door cards - the door dimensions of the _true_ MkVI (which many people argue is a 5.5, too







) have all changed - so no-go, there. 
PS:  There may have been some tweaks to the TDI engine/transmission/intake/exhaust. Seems the Euro mileage is now about 10% improved. 


_Modified by feels_road at 11:02 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
While that is 100% true, VW still calls it a *MkVI*.








As to the door cards - the door dimensions of the _true_ MkVI (which many people argue is a 5.5, too







) have all changed - so no-go, there. 
PS: There may have been some tweaks to the TDI engine/transmission/intake/exhaust. Seems the Euro mileage is now about 10% improved. 


Well, the reality is that there is nothing that tells us as dealers that the JSW is a MkV or MkVI. Like so many have said before, they have a hard time with the GTI/Golf as a MkVI (though I do not in that case), I can see of no reason what-so-ever to call the JSW a MkVI. No changes to the sides of the body (like the Golf), no changes to the rear except tint lights, no interior except the dash, and no structural changes to the underneath (like the Golf). Just a nose and dash. It just is not a different car. 
BUT, it's of course not up to me, and I have checked and been told that indeed the 2010 JSW is a MkVI to Volkswagen, so I guess that's what it is....


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (AliensWanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AliensWanted* »_
I would think that they have done their due diligence and know what the market wants......how many other brands besides Subaru use AWD consistently and on a large scale basis in a small to midsezed car/wagon?
Um, that would be no one. It's not as big as you think.
Yeah and I bet right about the time gas prices peaked Subaru was wishing they didn't have an all AWD lineup since all their cars get fairly crappy mileage. I have a 2000 Outback and it barely gets 22 MPG. The current models are not much better. Imagine what they would get if they weren't hauling several hundred pounds of extra drive train weight around. Not to mention a bunch of extra friction loss from all those extra spinning parts.
If you have a practical need for AWD that is great, but buying an AWD car because it is cool is kind of silly nowadays, IMO.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (phaeton)*








This looks like Ironman's luggage. Anybody know what it is? Brand?


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (85GTI)*

Rimowa luggage. Looks like Pilot series to me. 
The Rimowa website is the worst Flash abortion I've seen in awhile. It's hard to find out anything useful.


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_Yeah and I bet right about the time gas prices peaked Subaru was wishing they didn't have an all AWD lineup since all their cars get fairly crappy mileage. I have a 2000 Outback and it barely gets 22 MPG. The current models are not much better. Imagine what they would get if they weren't hauling several hundred pounds of extra drive train weight around. Not to mention a bunch of extra friction loss from all those extra spinning parts.

While I agree that AWD is not a large draw, if I still lived in the snow belt, I would probably have at least one sitting in my driveway. The main reason I did not buy a Subaru last year was that they require premium gas. With all the problems last spring of getting any grades of gas or diesel here in north Carolina, I chose to purchase a CRV that only needs regular but can take other grades, if necessary. I did not purchase the Tigan more becasue it has a lot less luggage area than the CRV.


----------



## SportWagenFan (May 29, 2009)

On Autoblog they are confirming the new facelifted JSW for USA. They quote VW of America spokesman Steve Keyes, see:
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...-face/


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (SportWagenFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SportWagenFan* »_On Autoblog they are confirming the new facelifted JSW for USA. They quote VW of America spokesman Steve Keyes, see:
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...-face/









Wow those guys at Autoblog are really on top of things, huh?








All the best news within 3 months of the news!


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (NeoAtreides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeoAtreides* »_I'm getting the distinct impression that the Passat is seriously out of favor, at least in the US. I mean, the only real options left are wagon v. sedan, and colors. There's no V6, no directional bi-xenons, no leather interior... but you can get the high-def body kit! Yeah! 
...and not even a whisper of the next model. I think the "Kentucky Jetta" is going to replace both the Jetta and Passat (as far as traditional sedans), with the CC and it's stupid roof at the top of the line. That may change later, but I think that's the next couple of years.

_Modified by NeoAtreides at 3:27 PM 5-22-2009_
I think you're probably right, but VW introduced the Passat BlueMotion II in October last year. Seems to me that this car might have a future here if Diesel is entering a new resurgency. 57 mpg in a wagon this size would sway me completely. I guess I could be persuaded to try the Kentucky Jetta if it is big enough and isn't too dumbed down.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeoAtreides* »_I'm getting the distinct impression that the Passat is seriously out of favor, at least in the US. I mean, the only real options left are wagon v. sedan, and colors. There's no V6, no directional bi-xenons, no leather interior... but you can get the high-def body kit! Yeah! 
...and not even a whisper of the next model. I think the "Kentucky Jetta" is going to replace both the Jetta and Passat (as far as traditional sedans), with the CC and it's stupid roof at the top of the line. That may change later, but I think that's the next couple of years.



_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_I think you're probably right, but VW introduced the Passat BlueMotion II in October last year. Seems to me that this car might have a future here if Diesel is entering a new resurgency. 57 mpg in a wagon this size would sway me completely. I guess I could be persuaded to try the Kentucky Jetta if it is big enough and isn't too dumbed down.

Let's keep this straight....there is no 'Kentuky Jetta'. The 2011 MkVI Jetta will be built in Puebla, just like the current Jetta, based on the NCS program. Then the 2012 NMS program car, maybe a Passat replacement, maybe another name, will be coming from Chattanooga.


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Then the 2012 NMS program car, maybe a Passat replacement, maybe another name, will be coming from Chattanooga. 

Which is in Tennessee.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (sbachmeier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbachmeier* »_
Which is in Tennessee.
















Usually!


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

You're right, Tennessee...







not paying attention







...Where did I get Kentucky? Maybe that was another site on the list?
Anyway, we'll see what happens. I hate to say it, but anything "specifically designed to cater to the US market" is not going to be on my watch list.


----------



## sconney (May 7, 2009)

*Is the new Jetta Sportwagon Refreshed interior definitely coming to the States for 2010 ordered cars*

Thinking about waiting for 2010 for a sport wagon? I don't like the new grill but think the interior will be much nicer? IS this true??


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Is the new Jetta Sportwagon Refreshed interior definitely coming to the States for ... (sconney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sconney* »_Thinking about waiting for 2010 for a sport wagon? I don't like the new grill but think the interior will be much nicer? IS this true??

It appears that you will get a dashboard like the MkVI's, steering wheel from the MkVI, and new seat fabrics. That's is all as far as I know.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
It's a MkV. It's just a nose job and a dashboard/steering wheel. Nothing that I know of underneath. 

Do you know if it will be getting the same noise abatement features as the GTI?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (XM_Rocks)*

Current opinion is: no. None of the new laser welding, none of the new sound-deadening materials, no new windshield material, no new doors, no revised suspension, no e-LSD, no DCC (well, we won't get that in the US, anyway). Not sure about the newly-designed side mirrors.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2010 MkV or MkVI Jetta Sportwagen (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Current opinion is: no. None of the new laser welding, none of the new sound-deadening materials, no new windshield material, no new doors, no revised suspension, no e-LSD, no DCC (well, we won't get that in the US, anyway). Not sure about the newly-designed side mirrors.

Correct, but not opinion though, definitely not getting any structural changes. I would expect the mirrors though, not a hard change to implement, I would think.


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (pheethus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pheethus* »_i doubt it would happen, but 4motion *and * tdi please.
when will vw realize that there's a big market for awd cars in the states.

Add 6 speed to that and I'm sold.

VW is probably keeping AWD out of the Jetta wagon for two reasons:
1. Drops mpg numbers, I think VW likes to advertise the Jetta as their big gas miser.
2. An AWD Jetta wagon would cut into their Tiguan sales.


----------



## mr slim (Mar 6, 2000)

Just trying to get clear. Is this wagon update strictly a cosmetic change or is it a different car, mechanically, than the 2009 SportWagen, too?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mr slim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr slim* »_Just trying to get clear. Is this wagon update strictly a cosmetic change or is it a different car, mechanically, than the 2009 SportWagen, too?

Cosmetic.


----------



## zegm (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Well after myself and my wife read this Topic we ran down to the VW dealer here in Panama City and put a deposit on a new 2010 TDI JSW 6 speed manual for her. She loves her 2006 Jetta TDI but because of demand for the TDI Jettas at that time she had to settle for what the dealer had. A no sunroof, plane jane model that gets great gas mileage but without many frills. 
We ordered JSW with the Huge Sunroof, the Nav system, 17" wheels and the awesome cargo mats. She is also stoked to hear of the HP and Torque increases!
But she was disappointed to learn that the Laser Blue in no longer offered, loved the Salsa Red but she won't risk tickets with that color and ordered the graphite blue color instead. 
Now I won't feel so quilty that I have a maxed out 2006 V-10 TDI Touareg! 
The dealer told us it might be August or September before we see it, does anyone else have any better information on arrival of the 2010 JSW?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (zegm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zegm* »_Well after myself and my wife read this Topic we ran down to the VW dealer here in Panama City and put a deposit on a new 2010 TDI JSW 6 speed manual for her. She loves her 2006 Jetta TDI but because of demand for the TDI Jettas at that time she had to settle for what the dealer had. A no sunroof, plane jane model that gets great gas mileage but without many frills. 
We ordered JSW with the Huge Sunroof, the Nav system, 17" wheels and the awesome cargo mats. She is also stoked to hear of the HP and Torque increases!
But she was disappointed to learn that the Laser Blue in no longer offered, loved the Salsa Red but she won't risk tickets with that color and ordered the graphite blue color instead. 
Now I won't feel so quilty that I have a maxed out 2006 V-10 TDI Touareg! 
The dealer told us it might be August or September before we see it, does anyone else have any better information on arrival of the 2010 JSW? 


Sounds like a great JSW! 
Unfortunately, your dealer is being overly optimistic. The earliest dates for the JSW TDI's that are in the system now all show dealer arrival ETA's of mid-October, though the cars tend to actually arrive a little earlier, so maybe the start of October or so. But, you car is not even factory accepted yet, as you just ordered it, and I do not see it in the system. So it likely will be moved up into the Factory Order Bank when allocation is assigned next week, so late October/early November is a more likely scenario for your car.


----------



## zegm (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Last week I visited the dealer and found out that the dealer rep was there at the same time. I wanted to speak to him but the salesman didn't understand this request and I didn't get to see him. But I was wondering now that he left and has his "future orders" can you actually see what is in the system and if it has a Panama City VW name on it? I guess I am looking for order tracking here!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (zegm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zegm* »_Paul,
Last week I visited the dealer and found out that the dealer rep was there at the same time. I wanted to speak to him but the salesman didn't understand this request and I didn't get to see him. But I was wondering now that he left and has his "future orders" can you actually see what is in the system and if it has a Panama City VW name on it? I guess I am looking for order tracking here!









Well, sure I can see what they have in the system, as long as it has been moved to the Factory Order Bank, or in otherwords factory accepted for production. I can not see their allocation, just the cars that they have ordered. The VW rep really has nothing to do with this, the allocations are assigned to each dealer by the regional office, and received by computer. Then the dealer goes on the VW Inventory Management system, and places orders to fill their allocation in the system. Only if the dealer has issues does the VW rep get involved. 
What are you looking for?


----------



## zegm (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
We ordered a Graphite Blue Jetta Sport Wagon TDI with Nav and sunroof. The Dealer is Honda Volkswagen of Panama City. It used to be called Marshall Honda VW in case that makes a difference. Again we were told that they are getting a Grey JSW TDI in August and then sometime after that we would get a Graphite Blue one, like late August early September. I am not sure why they said they would call the dealer rep but they took our deposit and said we were in line? 
Thanks for all of your help! I would love to sell her 2006 Jetta TDI myself and get more for it rather than trading it in and taking less for it. How quick are used 50k miles Jetta TDIs selling nowaday?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (zegm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zegm* »_Paul,
We ordered a Graphite Blue Jetta Sport Wagon TDI with Nav and sunroof. The Dealer is Honda Volkswagen of Panama City. It used to be called Marshall Honda VW in case that makes a difference. Again we were told that they are getting a Grey JSW TDI in August and then sometime after that we would get a Graphite Blue one, like late August early September. I am not sure why they said they would call the dealer rep but they took our deposit and said we were in line? 
Thanks for all of your help! I would love to sell her 2006 Jetta TDI myself and get more for it rather than trading it in and taking less for it. How quick are used 50k miles Jetta TDIs selling nowaday?

I did a quick search of Florida for 2010 JSW TDI's with Navi and Roof, and Volkswagen of Panama City does have a couple on order, as they have told you. The one that is coming first is a gray one. Since that one is not sold, I am able to open the info page and see the ETA dates in the system, and here's what it shows:
*These are Actual Dates (have occurred) 
Order Entry 05/07/2009 
Marked Sold Order 
Vehicle Assigned 06/23/2009 
Release to Manuf. 05/19/2009 
Release for Production 07/23/2009 
Factory Inspected 
Departure Port Arrived 
These are ETA Dates (future estimates) 
Ship Loaded 08/27/2009 
Port Arrived 09/10/2009
Rel. to Carrier (Port) 09/21/2009 
Dealer Delivered Week of 10/05/2009
*
So you can see his first one is scheduled to arrive in about the beginning of October.
Here is that cars configuration:
*Comm num - 787052
VIN -
Status - Production Stock
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2010 
Model: AJ539L JETTA SPORTWAGEN TDI MANUAL $NA 
Exterior Color: 2R2R PLATINUM GRAY METALLIC $NA 
Interior Color: QR BLACK V-TEX $NA 
Options: 3FU BIG ROOF SYSTEM $NA 
P71 NAVIGATION $NA 
P75 17" PORTO ALLOY WHEELS $NA 
DESTINATION CHARGE $NA 
EXCISE WEIGHT TAX $NA 
EMISSION FEE $NA 
Estimated Total MSRP $NA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
The other one they have ordered is marked 'SOLD', this looks like yours:
*Comm num - 832308
VIN -
Status - Factory Order Bank
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2010 
Model: AJ539L JETTA SPORTWAGEN TDI MANUAL $NA 
Exterior Color: W9W9 BLUE GRAPHITE METALLIC $NA 
Interior Color: QR BLACK V-TEX $NA 
Options: 3FU BIG ROOF SYSTEM $NA 
JLT 17"SPORT GOAL SILVER &ALL SEASON(PORT INSTALLED $NA 
P71 NAVIGATION $NA 
DESTINATION CHARGE $NA 
EXCISE WEIGHT TAX $NA 
EMISSION FEE $NA 

Estimated Total MSRP $NA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Since this is 'SOLD', I can not open the info page with all the ETA dates. I can only see one date on the front page, which shows this:
*ETA Next Status - 08/17/2009*
The next status is 'Production Stock', then 'Factory Inspected' which is when the car is built and the VIN shows for the first time. Your car appears to be close to three weeks behind the first one, so I would hope that it will reach the dealer late October. 
Hope all this helps.








Oh, and selling your old diesel, are you kidding? Should sell fast!! We can't keep used TDI's in stock.


_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 8:05 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## zegm (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Thanks!!!!!! I really appreciate you help with this! My wife is very excited to get her hands on a station wagon, OK my wife who came in 2nd years ago in the SCCA SOLO II nationals is very excited to get 40 more hp and 40 to 50ft-lbs more torque too! Oh the that huge sunroof is making my kids excited! (12 and 9 year olds!) 
Again Thanks!!!
Mike


----------



## tomo366 (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: (zegm)*

Does anyone know if the JSW will have Fog Lights??
This is a Euro model and it does have them.........


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (tomo366)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomo366* »_Does anyone know if the JSW will have Fog Lights??
This is a Euro model and it does have them......... 

No, the JSW will not offer fog light from the factory, at least not according to the 2010 Order Guides (about half way down the page). 
Hopefully they will offer a dealer installed fog light kit for this car, as they do for the 2009.


----------



## zegm (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
The Grey 2010 JSW TDI showed up in Panama City on Wednesday and the family and I got a look at it today. My wife told the salesman that if they had that car back when we ordered the blue one that she would be driving it home. It LOOKS Great! We were all very excited about it. I like the new grill but I couldn't get much out of the wife on her thoughts. Anyway I was wondering if you could track our our order if you have the time? This grey car showed up about a week early and they have given us a Nov. 9th arrival for her car. I guess you could say after looking at the grey one today she is getting really excited about getting hers! Here is the Comm num - 832308. Also, we ordered it with the Nav system but no one at the dealer could tell us if we could get the backup camera on it. Do you know anything about this?
Thanks again for all your help!!!
Mike


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (zegm)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4fs8gS7ANA


----------



## jdmartin6s (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_what the heck does PS mean?? can someone please translate the hp's and mpg's??? thanks!

This is ridiculously late, but PS is German for Pferdestaerke which means literally, horsepower. 1 PS is roughly equivalent to 1 HP. PS is metric.
1 HP = 1.01386977 PS.
Have a nice day.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: The New Golf Wagon - Initial Facts (jdmartin6s)*

I want to see Xenon lights as an option...! Maybe in 2011 ?


----------

